# Im Adopting two babies! - Adoption Journal.



## xMissxZoiex

Hey everyone

We are in the begining stages of adopting two children! one is almost 1 and the other is due to be born on 11th August I wanted to share what is going on with us, and get advice along the way.

Heres our story so far.

We have lots of support from my family my parents think it is brilliant what we are doing for these children, they are proud of us. My Dfs family arent as supportive as they think we should just have our own children and let them be someone elses 'problem' (Which is horrible, they are not a 'problem' they are two beautiful little babies that need our help)

An old friend of mine and his girlfriend had a baby girl last year who was taken away from them by social services when she was very young, i obviously dont want to go into any details of that because it was not a nice situation. The baby Girl has been in foster car since and is a year old on the 27th.

Now my friends girlfriend is pregnant again with a little boy who is due on the 11th august. Who will be taken by social services at birth.

My friends mother was going to adopt them but was in the very first stages of adopting them. When i spoke to her she said she would be more than happy for me and my DF to adopt them! It would be the best outcome. She wants to be a grandmother, not a mother and raise children as hers are all grown up.

So we have spoken to the social worked involved who has started proceedings! He wants things put in place as soon as possible so i am woundering will we foster them first then adopt them as foster is quicker? Or will they do a fast track adoption type thing?

I want to make this my kind of adoption journal as i have alot of things i have questions about, not only the acctual process of adoption but other things like what to tell them when they are older?.

I wanted to Add a ticker here for each of the children. I cant wait to have them with us

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/Xgy8p1.png https://lmtf.lilypie.com/LaDX.png ​
Thank you if you took the time to read this :)
Zoie


----------



## Jokerette

congratulations!!! I am very very happy for you and i look forward to following your journey of adoption :) This is wonderful!


----------



## mamadonna

wow i think it absolutely amazing what you are doing good luck hun xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, im so excited, we have so much to do and organise for them :) We have decided to move house for a bigger garden and a bigger kitchen :) which is also adding to my excitement!


----------



## k12345t

Congratulations, this is such exciting news! It's great to know that TWO babies will be getting a loving home!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you're doing such a selfless thing and I really admire you for taking on these two babies :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hi! I hope you don't mind me joining your stalkers. My partner I may consider adopting when our LO is older - specifically we'd look into adopting a child with a similar disability to Tegan's. I really admire you for what you're doing. :hugs: :hugs:

Can't wait to keep watching this, and be a part of your happy day when it finally arrives!xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

What a lovely thing you are doing huni :hugs: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Awww this is beautiful and definately meant to be :flower: xxx
p.s i bet u end up pregnant :haha: that is what happened to me when i started proceedings lol x


----------



## vaniilla

I think you're doing an amazing thing by adopting them can't wait to see pictures of you with the two little ones :hugs:, I'm a bit worried for you about your old friend and his girlfriend getting involved or causing problems,


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for all the support ladies it means alot to us!



vaniilla said:


> I think you're doing an amazing thing by adopting them can't wait to see pictures of you with the two little ones :hugs:, I'm a bit worried for you about your old friend and his girlfriend getting involved or causing problems,

At first i was worried aboout this too, But they dont want the kids. The mother of them did have visitation right but only once a month and she gave it up because she couldnt be bother to take the 15 min bus trip into town. So legally cant see her anymore. I dont think they will be a problem to be honest they are just to lazy to be botherd.

We have decided to move aswell, Still staying in the same city but moving closer to my parents to a house with a better garden, kitchen and is near a fantastic school! The kids would love it there :)


----------



## vaniilla

its a really good thing that you're taking them in, they're going to have great lives and two caring parents :hugs:


----------



## mommy43

congratualtions


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh congrats zoie! that is very exciting


----------



## AbbynChloe

Congratulations, that's fantastic news, i hope everything goes well, you are doing an amazing thing for these children.

Amazing!

xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow!!!!!! I am sooo happy for you :hugs: How exciting :D :happydance: You're going to be a great momma :)

I can't wait to follow this beautiful journey.


----------



## aidensxmomma

You are doing such an amazing thing. It must be very exciting. :thumbup: Congrats to you and your growing family. :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :wohoo: 
I cant wait to follow your journal, You will love them both so much, The little girl is only 2 days older than my LO, And shes a right monkey atm...

Good luck hun :flower:


----------



## Vicyi

Aww what a beautiful thing you are doing <3 Lucky babies xx


----------



## Gen79

Congrats! It really is amazing what you're doing. Two kids who could have had rough lives now have much better prospects. Well done you :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks guys :)

We have found a lovely house in our price range on the next street to my parents! right close to the great school! they have a lovely little nursery too! :happydance: I cant wait to view it!


----------



## claire23

Awwh, congratulations hun! Those babies will be so lucky to have you both as parents! xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww congratulations! I am soo happy for you
Will you have the little girl first and then when the baby is born him come home or will the whole process take a while?


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Just stumbled across your journal, and think you are doing an amazing thing! What a very exciting adventure for you! Can't wait to read more about your journey! Best of luck with it all! :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

i actually cried reading this. actually still crying.

first off i feel so sorry for both the babies having parents who have done this to them. and how irresponsible they are to have a second child when they didnt even want the first. it makes me so angry!

BUT im SO SO SO glad they will have the happy ending they deserve, a happy life full of love and laughter and everything they deserve and more.

well done you for being such a strong, loving and supportive person. let alone the wonderful example you are setting and the hope you can give others who are thinking of adopting.

my fingers and heart and crossed just for you guys! 

x


----------



## Parkep

PepsiChic said:


> i actually cried reading this. actually still crying.
> 
> first off i feel so sorry for both the babies having parents who have done this to them. and how irresponsible they are to have a second child when they didnt even want the first. it makes me so angry!
> 
> BUT im SO SO SO glad they will have the happy ending they deserve, a happy life full of love and laughter and everything they deserve and more.
> 
> well done you for being such a strong, loving and supportive person. let alone the wonderful example you are setting and the hope you can give others who are thinking of adopting.
> 
> my fingers and heart and crossed just for you guys!
> 
> x

SO could have not said it better my self!! I will be a stalker for sure!!! :blush:


----------



## KimE

Such a lovely thing to do hun :hugs: my MIL was adopted as a baby as my DH's grandma couldn't have children and they have a wonderful relationship. You'll have your hands full with 2 under 2 but it will be so rewarding and exciting at the same time. I will def be stalking this journal :hugs: xx


----------



## karlilay

Stalking :flower:

So excited for you. What a wonderful thing for those babies, to finally have some loving parents. Cant wait to read your journey :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww we will have to meet up when we have our babies :)


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations hun we started our adoption route aweek last friday then to discover im pregnant, im hoping they will still let us proceed with the adoption x


----------



## ShanandBoc

What amazing people u and ur OH are. Giving these two children all this love as if they were ur own.

We need more people like u in this world. Congrats on becoming a mumma, cant wait to see pics and hear how it all goes for u xxx


----------



## Gemie

Awwww congratulations!! thats fab news. I think what you're doing is great you're going to be a great mommy to 2 babies who really need one <3 Amazing :hugs:


----------



## MrsT&Ben

What a fabulous amazing thing youre doing!!
It makes me so happy that not all of the human race are selfish. 
Congratulations and good luck xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hey :hugs:

i'll definatly be showing u support through this, i have a little girl whos 4 now, (she was 1 when she came to live with me) her mum put her up for adoption so me & my hubby decided to take her in and give her the home she deserves. 

we didnt adopt her but we have a special guardianship for her, its inbetween fostering & adoption. the reason we couldn't/didn't adopt was because she still see's her birth mum & dad. which is summat confusing for her at times.

i hope things go as smoothly as they can for u and ur DF :)


----------



## kerrie24

Just stumbled across this thread,what a fantastic couple you are such lucky little ones to have a lovely home to go to.I cant wait to hear how it goes and see pics o:baby:f your los (if you are allowed to post any?) x


----------



## beatnick

im well excited to follow your journey! you are bookmarked!

although i cant think too much about babies being put up for adoption as it upsets me to the core!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am so pleased i have so many stalkers :haha:



~RedLily~ said:


> Aww congratulations! I am soo happy for you
> Will you have the little girl first and then when the baby is born him come home or will the whole process take a while?

We are not sure yet, Hopefully she will be with us before the little boy is born.



PepsiChic said:


> i actually cried reading this. actually still crying.
> 
> first off i feel so sorry for both the babies having parents who have done this to them. and how irresponsible they are to have a second child when they didnt even want the first. it makes me so angry!
> 
> BUT im SO SO SO glad they will have the happy ending they deserve, a happy life full of love and laughter and everything they deserve and more.
> 
> well done you for being such a strong, loving and supportive person. let alone the wonderful example you are setting and the hope you can give others who are thinking of adopting.
> 
> my fingers and heart and crossed just for you guys!
> 
> x

Thank you very much, your commet touched me! :hugs:



mumanddad said:


> Congratulations hun we started our adoption route aweek last friday then to discover im pregnant, im hoping they will still let us proceed with the adoption x

Congratulations on your pregnancy! & I hope your adoption goes well too!! GL! x


I have been having a look at double pushchairs that would be suitable, Ive looked at the First wheels city elite twin which i really like. Does anyone else have any suggestions on prams?

I have a question about names. Would the little girls second name get changed to ours?. When the little boy is born will we be able to pick his name? or change it once we have adopted him?


----------



## juju_mom

Congrats!!


----------



## Mal

oh that is awesome congrats. are you still going to ttc? 

these babies are very lucky


----------



## Lianne1986

yes u can change there last names. my 2 cousins got adopted and there surnames wer changed. not too sure about the new babys name tho x


----------



## Vicyi

2 of my cousins are adopted n have the same surname as me aswell xx


----------



## sept2010

vaniilla said:


> I think you're doing an amazing thing by adopting them can't wait to see pictures of you with the two little ones :hugs:, I'm a bit worried for you about your old friend and his girlfriend getting involved or causing problems,

I was going to say the same thing but didnt want to rain on your parade .. But hope it goes well for u xx


----------



## New2Bumps

Surnames are changed yes. The parents will name the baby but you could change it by deed poll (which is quite common practise) If you know the couple (well the dad) and they are happy for you to adopt and don't want the babies then could you ask them if they'd like you to suggest a name? Only you know if this is an option or not! 

fI teach in a very disadvantaged area and quite often children get taken into foster care. It's always overwhelming to see just what a difference it makes to these children. They must miss their parents, obviously, but you wouldn't know it. They're so much more overcome with relief, happiness and just joy at the small things in life that they get to enjoy - having a bath or shower, going out for pizza, going swimming, enjoying a book with their carer, having their hair styled etc. It is a total weight off their shoulders and a fresh start. Of course, your foster babies won't know this for themselves, but this is what you've saved them from. I can't imagine what situation the one year old must have been in to be up for adoption as well as the unborn baby having known what it's like for some of our kids who only get to be fostered for 6m and have a taste of the good life, but it is just so lovely. You are thinking of the school they will be in, the area, a new house... just as loving parents do. What a fantastic new life you are offering them. I'll be following this :) have answered your thread in toddler club too! Can't wait for your happy day!


----------



## mummylove

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> We are in the begining stages of adopting two children! one is almost 1 and the other is due to be born on 11th August I wanted to share what is going on with us, and get advice along the way.
> 
> Heres our story so far.
> 
> We have lots of support from my family my parents think it is brilliant what we are doing for these children, they are proud of us. My Dfs family arent as supportive as they think we should just have our own children and let them be someone elses 'problem' (Which is horrible, they are not a 'problem' they are two beautiful little babies that need our help)
> 
> An old friend of mine and his girlfriend had a baby girl last year who was taken away from them by social services when she was very young, i obviously dont want to go into any details of that because it was not a nice situation. The baby Girl has been in foster car since and is a year old on the 27th.
> 
> Now my friends girlfriend is pregnant again with a little boy who is due on the 11th august. Who will be taken by social services at birth.
> 
> My friends mother was going to adopt them but was in the very first stages of adopting them. When i spoke to her she said she would be more than happy for me and my DF to adopt them! It would be the best outcome. She wants to be a grandmother, not a mother and raise children as hers are all grown up.
> 
> So we have spoken to the social worked involved who has started proceedings! He wants things put in place as soon as possible so i am woundering will we foster them first then adopt them as foster is quicker? Or will they do a fast track adoption type thing?
> 
> I want to make this my kind of adoption journal as i have alot of things i have questions about, not only the acctual process of adoption but other things like what to tell them when they are older?.
> 
> I wanted to Add a ticker here for each of the children. I cant wait to have them with us
> 
> https://lb1f.lilypie.com/wWuMp1.png https://lmtf.lilypie.com/LaDX.png ​
> Thank you if you took the time to read this :)
> Zoie

Thats wonderful hun just would like to wish u look with it all


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mal said:


> oh that is awesome congrats. are you still going to ttc?
> 
> these babies are very lucky

We are NTNP at the moment, then once we have the children we will decided how long we want to wait to start TTC again. I would like to say at the moment when the baby is 4-5 months we would start TTC but i think we will have our hands full enough and probibly wait untill he is around 18 months :)



New2Bumps said:


> Surnames are changed yes. The parents will name the baby but you could change it by deed poll (which is quite common practise) If you know the couple (well the dad) and they are happy for you to adopt and don't want the babies then could you ask them if they'd like you to suggest a name? Only you know if this is an option or not!
> 
> fI teach in a very disadvantaged area and quite often children get taken into foster care. It's always overwhelming to see just what a difference it makes to these children. They must miss their parents, obviously, but you wouldn't know it. They're so much more overcome with relief, happiness and just joy at the small things in life that they get to enjoy - having a bath or shower, going out for pizza, going swimming, enjoying a book with their carer, having their hair styled etc. It is a total weight off their shoulders and a fresh start. Of course, your foster babies won't know this for themselves, but this is what you've saved them from. I can't imagine what situation the one year old must have been in to be up for adoption as well as the unborn baby having known what it's like for some of our kids who only get to be fostered for 6m and have a taste of the good life, but it is just so lovely. You are thinking of the school they will be in, the area, a new house... just as loving parents do. What a fantastic new life you are offering them. I'll be following this :) have answered your thread in toddler club too! Can't wait for your happy day!

Thank you so much for this message! It has really touched me and nearly had my DF in tears :) It is great to hear that it really does change a childs life forever :)

As for the name thing, the babies mother is dead set on a name which i personally dont like, Not that it matters to me what his name is but we would prefer to name him. A complete new fresh start. That does sound strange that a baby that hasent even been born yet needs a fresh start doesnt it!

xxxxxx


----------



## fantastica

Wow..congratulations, you're doing such a great thing! Really admire you!

My friend is adopted and her parents changed her first name, she was 6 weeks old at the time, not sure how they did it though hun. X


----------



## stephwiggy

Wow... how amazing such an amazing thing to do .. i wish you and you children all the happiness in the world


----------



## keepsmiling

stalker here too x


----------



## silver_penny

Count me as another stalker. You are doing such a great thing for these children, and the joys and blessings will be so great for not only you and your DF, but for the children as well. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Another stalker here. :blush: I think what you are doing is great. You sound like you will be an amazing mother. :D


----------



## 4magpies

Wow Zoie! Good on you!!

xxxx


----------



## LaaLaa

Congratulations, that's lovely news.


----------



## Swift

How exciting :D Congratulations!


----------



## hopeandpray

You will make amazing parents :hugs: I hope that the birth parents don't cause any trouble and that it is a smooth journey for you, well as smooth as anything involving 2 babies can be :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

aww zoie just read the first page (on cell so will read more later) just wanted you to know you totally have my support and I will be following you on your journey :)


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations on your pending adoption. With regard to names the children's surnames will be changed to yours when the adoption order is agreed by the court. You cannont apply for the adoption order until the children have been living with youfor a certain amount of time. For first names unless their is a security risk generally social services will not allow you to change their name. A lot of times as well their name is the only thing children can have from their birth parents and this can be quite significant when they get older.

I hope that helps just wanted to give a different view point. Also if you were to change the childrens names without social services agreement this could jeopardise you if you wanted to adopt again in the future.

Good luck with the process, have you started on your home study yet? x


----------



## MammyBoo

wow congradulations,
what your doing is such an amazing thing. it's really heartwarming to hear that there are people like you out there who are willing to take on two children under 2. honestly don't have enough words to say how wonderful a thing i think your doing and i'm sure you'll be a great mum to those two little ones and they will be lucky to have such a lovely lady in their life.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

another stalker :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

and me too :thumbup: I will be following you on your journey Zoie :kiss:

You truly are an amazing couple ..... and I just know you will be amazing parents too because you have both waited so long for this :hugs:


----------



## molly85

wow in atthe deep end hugs your going to do so well, you better come join the Grads now.

Has the social worker def said you'll be getting them? It's the sort of disapointment no one wants???

Oh eeek your going to be a double mummy, the other grad mummys have a britax pram that is convertable


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry ive been MIA for a few days girls, The house we liked went just after we decided to go for it!! so we are house hunting again, It is alot more stressful then what i remember!


----------



## silver_penny

:hugs: Sorry to hear that! Hopefully you will find a house soon... one that's even better fx'd

:thumbup: :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you :)

I think i had a question about the home assesment, we are waiting untill we are in our new place which should hopefully be very soon :)


----------



## Tccno2

:hi: new stalker!! What your doing is fantastic! Can't wait for you to get them both home :cloud9: x


----------



## dreamofabean

Zoie what a wonderful thing you are doing! You're an inspiration :) x


----------



## molly85

def no point inspectiong some where they won't live.
are you renting or buying?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sucks about the house! House hunting is so hard..something perfect will come along though. Just as it's meant to be xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

molly85 said:


> def no point inspectiong some where they won't live.
> are you renting or buying?

We were looking at buying again, But we dont have enough money to put down for a deposit! they want 25% of the house value which is a hell of a lot of money which we dont have, im dont want to take out a big loan either. So me and Matthew have decided that we are going to sell ours and move into rented for a few years and save for a deposit to get a really nice house we will be happy with for the next 20 or something years. Its just a shame we dont have any equity left in the house but we wont loose anything. I have a list of 28 properties that we are going to look at next week!!.

And a plus on renting if anything goes wrong with the house we dont have to pay! Im always terrified our house is going to just fall over and we not be able to afford to repair it :haha:


----------



## kerrie24

:happydance: 28 In a week! Hopefully the right one is in there somewhere.I love looking at houses!


----------



## molly85

lolthats why you have buildings insurance lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

molly85 said:


> lolthats why you have buildings insurance lol

I know LOL we have insurance aswell, Im just a worry wart!! Before we leave to go it i go around the house make sure all the plugs are out of the sinks (Incase a tap decides to leak and floods the place) All the plugs are turned off and nothing is plugged in :haha: I drive my poor DF mad


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

:rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

House hunting SUCKS. I hate it. I always get so frustrated and overwhelmed. In the end it's always like 'OK I"LL TAKE WHATEVER JUST DEAR GOD DONT MAKE ME LOOK AT ANY MORE HOUSES'


----------



## Hayley90

:wave: Hi Zoie!

Thought id pop on and say hello, I love what you're doing for those 2 babies!! Im a new stalker now, this is a REALLY interesting journal to follow ... cept now i need to go back and catch up a few pages :lol:

I love house hunting... Im a house nerd! x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww! Congrats! What a lovely thing you are doing for these two children :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats on adopting ! keep us updated =]


----------



## unapologetik

Hi! I'm a stalker now! :wave:

I'm so happy for you!! I can only imagine how impatient you are to be holding those babies.. I'm impatient for you! Especially the little girl, she's already here and I'm dying to meet her (lol!!) so I know you must be dying too! 

I have some pages to catch up on, but, have you ever met the girl? How do you plan on assimilating her into your lives? 

I'm sorry if I seem too forward.. I'm interested in adopting in the future and would think of adopting an older child, maybe between 1-4 years or so, so it's intriguing to me to see how someone else might handle it!

Oh gosh!! I am so excited for you! :dance:


----------



## DaretoDream

So hun anything new?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nothing new on the adoption yet, but we have found a place!! We have put our application in and ive started packing our stuff to move :happydance: We will probibly get the keys friday, decorate it over the weekend and move in probibly monday / tuesday!! :happydance:

Then we can get the home study moving! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Also i just wanted to say it was the little girls birthday yesterday, She is now 1 :D

I only wish she could have celebrated her first birthday with us. We will make sure she has a great second birthday though!! xxxx


----------



## kerrie24

Aww happy birthday to your little girl,Im sure you will make her next birthday fab!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Happy birthday to your little girl. :cake: I bet she'll having an amazing second birthday with you. :flower:


----------



## molly85

YOu can have 18 month party for her or an Adoption day party make up for it. Damn you I still want my toddler grow Abby grow!


----------



## DaretoDream

i am glad she got to spend that first birthday with them- it's like the completion of a chapter, and now she's going to start new and fresh with you :) A new year right?! That's how i would look at it.


----------



## Pink1981

A new stalker here :hi:

You are doing a fab thing, what lucky kids x


----------



## vaniilla

hey hun just popping by :hugs: hope you've been well, any news yet?


----------



## Cassie.

Hi, just came across this and I think you're doing an amazing thing, I'll definitely be following your journey :) 
Happy birthday to your little girl :D

You asked a question about pushchairs, I use the Graco Quattro Tour Duo for my youngest nieces, it's quite heavy though but it's a really good pushchair.

Congratulations on becoming a Mummy! :D


----------



## holly2234

Another stalker over here! Thats a lovely thing youre doing :)


----------



## molly85

PB has the bitax one so i'v been recommending that to people as she likes it


----------



## silver_penny

My family has adopted 8 children. We often celebrate their adoption days as special days, because that is when they became part of our "forever family" Just a thought. :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

OH i love silver penny's idea!!!!


----------



## newmumamy

Amazing thing to do :flower:


----------



## littlebabyboy

best of luck! how amazing!


----------



## Regalpeas

You are awesome! 

New stalker here. I admire your story. I think what you are doing is beautiful. I fully believing in the spirit of adopting. I told my dh that I wanted us to adopt no matter how many biological children we have!


----------



## slb80

Hi Zoie, Just wanted to say happy birthday to your little girl and I am so pleased this is working out for you after all your heartbreak. I think adoption is a wonderful thing to do, we just wish we would be aaccepted for adoption but with dh heath issues at the moment we won't be accepted. You are both very special people and deserve all this happiness hun xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

Boy have i been slacking recently, ive been super busy with packing for the move! I wish i had something to update you all with.

We get the keys to our new house on the 14th now, i should have been today but they are redoing the fence and repainting all the walls so we have a fresh canvas to put our own stamp on the place :).


----------



## molly85

Oh brilliant it'll be lovely


----------



## noshowjo

hi there hun , yes i will now be your biggest stalker of them all . i am sending you all the luck in the world , i will admit tho that i am jelous . sorry xx i have 2 foster daughters as some of you know , my eldest fd is going back to her mum and my youngest will be put up for adoption , i love her with all my heart , and want to keep her forever , but social services are also putting her siblings up for aoption , ( these are placed with another family ) and they think if they can get my foster daughter adopted with them other 2 children then it woulf be better for her . i ubderstand that as its her siblings , but she knows me as family not them . 
i could not adopt the siblings as i have 2 sons of my own and think 6 kids ha ha i dont think so . 
so ill be following your story to the end . GOOD LUCk HUN XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## molly85

they can make itso hard to adopt how the hell are they going to place 3????? boggles the mind im sure an adoptive family would agree to continue acess


----------



## babyhopes2010

hey :hi: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatient1

It is wonderful what you are doing for these 2 children.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Argh, Im having a housing desaster at the moment!! 

We found a lovely house we had paid all the deposit and were due to start moving in tomorrow only we when back Monday to measure up for a few new peices of furniture and the place was not the same as when we saw it before :( There was Damp everywhere! Someone had tried to repair the floors but did a bodge job and they were now all uneven a new window that had been put in the dining room had not been fitter properly and you could see through a BIG gap to outside!. I can't believe the damp it was disgusting and i dont know if we didnt see it because we were having a heat wave when we saw it before and when we went to see it monday we were having ALOT of rain. The wall papper had fallen down and someone stuck it back up with masking tape!!! and painted over it!!!!  We when to the office to tell them and they already knew about it!!!! How could they do that to people? Thank goodness for the rain!!! We look inside one of the kitchen cupboards and there was mould growing :S!!

So we are back hunting for a house!! :( It is now just even longer before we can do the home study for the adoption!! I really wanted it done! I hope it can be done before he is born! Im getting Anxious that it wont be done on time for his birth.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww no, at least you saw it before you started moving stuff in a guess,
Hope you can find a new place soon :hugs: x


----------



## impatient1

:hugs: Hope you can find a new place soon.


----------



## mskellydenise

Congratulations...you're doing a great thing by giving not 1 but 2 children a loving home to grow up in!


----------



## DaretoDream

aw hun that's horrid. They do it to people because they honestly don't seem to care. It's horrible but they just don't care. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Better news today, we saw a house this morning and we loved it, it is in a better area than the last house, amazing kitchen a hugh conservetory, We love it and our application for it when through this afternoon! Its a very saught after location we are very lucky to have got it!! :D

We will probibly be moving in sometime in the next 2 weeks so then we can get the home study underway!! :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

That's brilliant hun, looks like the other house falling through was meant to be x


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Another stalker here!


----------



## faun

How lovely you are going to adopt siblings they are often the hardest to find homes for so good on you. I was adopted when i was 16 months old and we always had a little party to celebrate the day i got my forever mummy and daddy. Then when i was 5 my adopted mum managed to conceive and i got a little brother followed by my sis 2 years later this is after they had been TTC for 10years! I will be following this journal closely as i would love to adopt in about 10 years when the oldest 2 are moving out.


----------



## CareBear

Do you mind me asking whixh adoption agency or local authority is doing your home study and taking you through to approval? If you would rather not say on the open forum and are happy to answer my auestion please feel free to pm me. The reason I am interested is because I am adoption panel clerk and somwone who is struGgling to conceieve themselves. Thank you


----------



## xMissxZoiex

UPDATE

Sorry i havent done an update in a while ladies ive been super busy and then my internet down. My Niece Sarah was born on the 20th and then my little brother broke his arm and needed an operation on its so was been in hospital for a few days.

We found a house and we are moving in on monday, We can't wait it will be great :)

On the Adoption front its not looking so well and we are very worried at this point. Social services have not been in contact with us, we have tried to contact them but have heard nothing back from them. Their mother has said she wants to keep them, so im worried. I know it wont be that simple for her to get to keep them but im worried. A few days ago someone wrote on her wall "I hope everything is ok with you and my son" So is this other woman trying to adopt them?. Im really really worried.


----------



## kerrie24

Oh my goodness,it must be so stressfull for you!Hope you get some news soon:flower:


----------



## impatient1

Wow that sounds confusing and frustrating. I hope you can get some answers soon.


----------



## hopeandpray

Wow, what a mess :nope: :hugs: I hope that it gets sorted out for the kids sake as well as yours. Sad the the child could so easily have a good home with you


----------



## molly85

Hugs Zoie,

I know it's not the same but if their mum wasaloude to keep them you have started the process so maybe there are 2 more babies that need a mummy on their list


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive just got a message from her saying

'if social services wont let me keep him i still dnt want him to go to u he can go to ****** (the dad's) sister just not u'

Some people are so cruel.

I replied to that massage saying.

'i dont know if i have said anything to offend you but if i have im sorry, Im just trying to have a family. They would have a great home with us. All the best x'

Im not going to reply to anymore of her messages, im just going to contact social services on tomorrow (if i get time) I dont understand that she doesnt want them to have a normal stable loving home


----------



## silver_penny

:hugs: I hope SS has some answers for you tomorrow. :hugs: I know its jsut another stab to the heart for her to say that to you, and I desperately hope you finally get to the end of your rainbow and have the family you so deserve. Like molly said, you have started the process, and there are other children out there that need a loving mommy and daddy. This just gets you that much closer. :flower:


----------



## molly85

bleeding heck silver penny tandem nursing. be careful on the teeth hun breast milk is so sweet, my neighbours a dental nurse and has had some bf and ff horror stories equally brushing teeth is all it needs. Hugs.

Any news Zoie?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Poor you hun :( It's so scary when you don't know whats going on..especially with so much on the line. Thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didnt get a chance to ring SS today but i have another message of her this today saying that he is her son not mine, He will never be mine and no one wants me to have him :(. I didnt reply to her message

She doesnt care that we can offer him the best.

What a stressful day ive had that hanging over me and plus we have moved house today which is stressful on its own i just want to curl up in a ball and cry :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: x


----------



## lucy_x

:hugs: x x


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

they usually do prefer if family want to take them tho don't they??? i'm not trying to put a damper on it but they do favour family right?


----------



## wishing4bub#3

massive hugs. i hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi:

I've only just found this journal, i really hope you get some answers soon hun, i think what you are trying to do is a wonderfull thing and i really hope you get them both :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

sorry things are not working out they seem to be a lot more complicated. remember though just cos things might not work out theres no reason why you can still apply to adopt or foster theres loads of children who need loving familys like you x


----------



## AFwife77

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Care76

I am sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

I would ignore what the bio-mom has to say. If SS is taking the baby right away, then it should be their call. Depending on the situation they may want family or friends to take them, or they may want strangers to. CAS actually went against us because we knew the bio-mom of our boys (she used to be a neighbour), we even offered to move away. I would talk to the adotion worker and see what can be done. If they don't get back to you, call the supervisor of your SS. Do not take your time with this, believe me. Demand answers.

Wish you luck! FX


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, I'm frustrated for you. What do you think may have prompted all of these negative messages? The birth mother doesn't actually think she's going to keep her children, does she? It sounded so favorable in the beginning... I would not hesitate to speak with the adoption specialists on this, and SS as well. It's just too wierd, this sudden change of heart. They will only favor family if the best interests of the children are with family, otherwise they will look beyong them to satisfy those needs. I am praying for you, and hope that you can raise these children. But please try to keep your heart open to other prospective children that need a loving home. Know that you will become parents to a child that truly needs you. It will happen, when the time and circumstances are right. Keep your chin up, and stay strong! Best of luck!


----------



## molly85

Hugs Zoie! Ignore teh witch there is obviously not some thing right with her. Hope they are with you very soon


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I hope to hear soon how you are getting on.


----------



## vaniilla

hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

hope everythings going well! xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Any updates yet? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I should hopefully have an update tomorrow :)


----------



## Betheney

that is accompanied with a smiley face.... this seems promising!!!

My fingers are crossed.


----------



## molly85

I have calculated wee man should be born now


----------



## loopy82

New stalker, really hope you've got good news when you update x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi hon :wave:

Just popping by :kiss: Hope everything is ok?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

Im not sure if he is here yet or not, if hes not then he should be here very soon.

Although it is not good news for us :(

SS would prefer family to take the children, so now that the fathers sister has decided that she wouldnt mind having them then its all over for us :(. They are being moved all the way up to blackpool aswell. I just dont understand why they favour family when the parents arent allowed to see them anymore... surely a fresh start would be best all round? His sister has kids of her own too. idk but its over for us, Thank you for all your support xxxx


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Zoie can you not look at adopting another tiny family? as you have done checks etc. Hugs that its all gone tits up. Keep TTC or NTNP now hes had his nuts unraveled.


----------



## silver_penny

:hugs: I know how hard it is when family members come out of the wood work and shatter your hopes and dreams of adoption. Take the time to grieve. Then, you might want to consider going and completing everything so you could adopt another baby or sibling group. There are many out there needing loving homes. :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i'm so sorry :hugs: Maybe you could look into adopting some other siblings. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are going too look into adopting other siblings, But not right now, We need time to 'recover' We have been though so much, lately . But it is what we are going to do :)

Just a little update on the baby, He hasnt yet been born, he is due in two days. I was given the wrong dates :dohh: Alll i can do for him now is wish he has the best childhood he possible can. x


----------



## molly85

Hugs hun youv sarah to love and care for at the mo and best bit you can give her back


----------



## sophxx

sorry it didnt work out i guess with adoption theres lots of ups and downs at first but im sure theres lots of children out there who would love to have you as parents. have you thought abot fostering x


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: sorry


----------



## Care76

I am so sorry. :hugs: We had our boys two years (short 3 weeks or we could have fought it in court, we hired a lawyer but couldn't even get to see a judge) and were almost finished our adoption process when CAS decided to move the kids. We think they may have went to family but aren't sure. I may change my mind but after that I don't ever want to risk my heart like that again. Mind you we had the boys for years and I thought there was nothing that would take them away from me, so maybe if I didn't actually have the children I would feel different. 

I feel for you. It is so hard to have your heart filled up and then just crushed. It will take time to heal and then you will be able to decide what your next step is. I wish you luck.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I thank each and everyone of you for your kind messages and well wishes it means alot that i have all you guys even if you are strangers to me i have your support. Thank you x




molly85 said:


> Hugs hun youv sarah to love and care for at the mo and best bit you can give her back

That is acctually the worst thing of all. I dont want to give her back... I want a proper family not to just be a babysitter. :(



Care76 said:


> I am so sorry. :hugs: We had our boys two years (short 3 weeks or we could have fought it in court, we hired a lawyer but couldn't even get to see a judge) and were almost finished our adoption process when CAS decided to move the kids. We think they may have went to family but aren't sure. I may change my mind but after that I don't ever want to risk my heart like that again. Mind you we had the boys for years and I thought there was nothing that would take them away from me, so maybe if I didn't actually have the children I would feel different.
> 
> I feel for you. It is so hard to have your heart filled up and then just crushed. It will take time to heal and then you will be able to decide what your next step is. I wish you luck.

I really feel for you too hun, i cant even begin to imagain how hard it has been for you! :( I hope you get your BFP soon xxxx


----------



## impatient1

:hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh hun, I was thinking of when they do that horrible scream everyone looks for me to give abs back. I still have faith you will join us in the grads thread and sarah will have a flesh and blood cousin


----------



## EllaAndLyla

aww sorry :hugs: 

You have such strength, I think you will make brilliant parents to very lucky kids one day xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks guys, I dont feel that i have much strength at the moment. I am trying to keep a brave face.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Lucy22

Thinking of you, hope you can get over this and have better luck at having a family in the future :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just letting you all know that the little boy was born 3 days ago.


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs: It must be a time of very mixed emotions for you. It will happen for you and you'll be a fantastic mum. I am so sorry that you will have to wait


----------

